# Where is the best place to sell a Ham radio collection ?



## spacestuff4me

Hello,

I have a friend who's dad was a longtime Ham radio operator and I'm helping her sell her fathers Ham radios, lots of meters & instruments, a rooftop antenna with a motor tower and lots of misc items. 

Thanks for your help,

Ray


----------



## spleify

You can try Craigslist


----------



## northernontario

Try contacting a local amateur radio group, posting on the local craigslist/Kijiji (free classifieds), and possibly one of the amateur radio forums.

Or pick it up yourself! (I know, probably not in the budget)


----------



## ZoomZoom

try http://www.forumsforums.com

They have a dedicated Ham Radio section.
Ham Radio Forum - Forums Forums - Off Topic Forum FUN

Drop my name (bczoom) so they don't think you're a spammer or something by trying to sell stuff in your first post. If/when I see the post, I'll vouch for you.


----------



## spacestuff4me

*Thanks*

Thank you for your input.

BCZOOM, I clicked the link you posted but it was not valid. I tried Craigslist, but most of the people buying there wouldn't pay $10 for a $100 bill.

I have some really nice gear in pristine condition that I'm listing for what lesser items are selling for on Ebay, but I don't have the time to deal with all of this stuff and I don't have the time to get into the hobby. I think I'll post it on Ebay and go from there.

Thanks again.

Ray


----------



## ZoomZoom

Ray,

You may need to join the forum before the link becomes available. It's a forum section that may not be open to the public. I still think the people there may be interested.


----------



## Laura

*Hamfests*

2011 Hamfest Calendar - NJ, EPA, DE, MD This site will give time and location of Hamfests. These hamfests are where Amateur Radio Operators ( and interested parties) sell and buy radio related materials and products. You should contact the clubs that are sponsoring the events to find out the expenses of tables ( very minimally priced ), directions, last years attendance, and rain dates. 
I am a ham operator and have seen many people in the same situation as you sell radio items at the fests. Ebay is ok too. 
Most important is the condition. Like everything else..... if they are with their original boxes the value increases. Travel and mail radio equipment with great care. 
Good luck.


----------

